# Sedrie



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

*Sedrie - the Lonely Fossa*

I thought I'd join in (partly because Ive never started a thread before..shh...hehe)

Anyway my Fursona is a lot like me...but I will refer to her (me) in the third person...its just easier to write

Sedrie is a Female Fossa. She's 22 years old, about 5'5'' and 130 lbs. She is an Artist and has an obsession with Goldfish and udon noodles. She enjoys cooking exotic dishes as well as writing letters to unknown recipients with no return address. She lives with her mate (Devon) a Dingo (an aspiring artist as well), in an apartment in the city. Together they explore alleyways to look for inspiration and seek to find ways back to Nature through the grey and harsh urban landscape. In her free time, Sedrie likes to doodle up creatures and fantastic animals to amuse herself. She is fascinated by the natural world and loves and respects what little nature she can find in the city. Sedrie spends a lot of time in her studio with Devon. She enjoys painting, sculpting and drawing with all sorts of mediums. Sedrie is a very loyal and loving Fossa, although sometimes she can have a temper about things she's protective over. However, she is quick to forgive and easily entertained. She is usually up-beat and enthusiastic about things but sometimes can be easily discouraged. She likes to keep to herself most times and isn't very keen on going out too much, she loves her home and loves to be in it. She likes to wear warm colors and layers of them. She despises summer and wishes she could wear a scarf, sweater and blazer everyday. 







In a nutshelll (partially): (thanx to Arrow Tibbs  )

Name: Sedrie
Age: 22
Sex: F
Species: Fossa
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 130

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Warm Brown/ somewhat orange
- Markings: none...solid color only except for the small spot on the left side of her face
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: lip piercing on her right lip...(its wrong in the drawing!! XD )
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: painting, drawing, cooking
Weaknesses: being told she's not good enough or too young

History: not important at this time....  

---
Profession: Artist
Personal quote: "meh"

Birthdate: 05/14/1986
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Udon
Favorite drink: coffee
Favorite location: in her studio
Favorite weather: fall - winter
Favorite color: orange

Least liked food: burgers
Least liked drink: soda
Least liked weather: summer

Favorite person: Devon (her Dingo boy)
Significant other: Devon
Orientation: straight

Arrow Tibbs is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

I had to look up what sort of critter a Fossa is, hadn't heard of it before. Shame on me, I thought I knew the names of most critters.  Interesting lookin' animal.


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I had to look up what sort of critter a Fossa is, hadn't heard of it before. Shame on me, I thought I knew the names of most critters.  Interesting lookin' animal.



yeah they are kinda obscure....I really like them though...kind of a giant Mongoose


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 10, 2008)

piercings *claps paws*
she's a very awesome looking furre :3


----------



## Merp (Jul 11, 2008)

Pup said:


> piercings *claps paws*
> she's a very awesome looking furre :3



aww..thankyou!...*hugs*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

*gives giant Charmander hug to the fossa*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't find what a fossa is...


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 11, 2008)

Merp said:


> aww..thankyou!...*hugs*


 
:3
*hugs back* ^-^


----------



## Merp (Jul 12, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I can't find what a fossa is...



hehe...here you go






they're kinda like a giant mongoose....


----------



## Merp (Jul 12, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *gives giant Charmander hug to the fossa*



yes!!  ^^


----------

